# Staple gun for frames



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Harbor freight sells air powered staple guns fairly cheap. The one I got performs well. I got the 18-gauge one. There will be professionals here shortly that will tell you to get the bigger one.
I've been using Senco staples that are 1.25" long for frames and boxes as well. Why Senco? Their staples have a adhesive coating that "glues" the staples in. (they hold better than ones without the glue) 
Make sure you glue your frames with titebond 2 or 3. 
Same on boxes. 

Am a hobby sized beek with around 50 colonies. Have 30 now (lost around 20 over the winter) because I was too cheap to treat and feed properly last fall. Rebuilding is half the fun from where I'm at. 

If you get the bad habit of prying up before you pry frames apart sideways you'll pop the top bar off when it's cold. 
Don't get in that habit and 18-gauge will serve you well imo.

Sorry but there are no straight answers. You'll see when the disagreeing ones post here.


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

have you read this?
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?331447-Staple-gun-for-FRAMES&highlight=staple+gun

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?322175-Staple-Gun-for-Frames&highlight=staple+gun

http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...t-staple-gun-do-you-have&highlight=staple+gun
Cheers
gww


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

harbor freight staple gun. not harbor freight staples, i like porter cable staples. aside from the low price the harbor freight ones are better than the more expensive name brand ones.


----------



## I'llbeedan (Mar 31, 2013)

I use the Harbor freight stapler. http://www.harborfreight.com/18-gauge-14-in-crown-air-stapler-68018.html

You can catch them on sale for $16.00 mine developed an air leak soon after I got it. But A member here (Tenbears) fixed it for me and it has worked great for several years. I always use the longest staple I can get away with and glue the frames also. I staple the top bar down and horizontally also. works better than anything I have tried previously.


----------



## Hops Brewster (Jun 17, 2014)

mathesonequip said:


> harbor freight staple gun. not harbor freight staples, i like porter cable staples. aside from the low price the harbor freight ones are better than the more expensive name brand ones.


I agree. The HF stapler is good for the money. I've assembled about 20 boxes and over 200 frames for them with mine with no issues. But I am sorely disappointed with HF's staples. Literally sore.:v:. the inch: :doh: things bend and twist if they hit a hard spot or soft spot in the wood. I've been skewered a couple times. Spend a couple extra bucks for better staples.

Titebond II or III is da bomb.


----------



## Steve in PA (Jan 26, 2015)

I've been using the HF air gun with better staples and titebond 3. I like it so far for the homemade frames and boxes I made.


----------



## DanielD (Jul 21, 2012)

I have a duofast hand stapler that is a very good stapler, so I bought a duofast narrow crown stapler. It's a bit of a dud. It miss fires sometimes, going into spells where every other shot is a blank. The ram even got bent a couple times where the piston got ****ed and I had to take it apart to straiten. Now I need to buy something else. Don't buy a duofast narrow crown stapler. I would guess a disposable harbor freight would be a smarter deal or at least cheaper to throw away when it's no good.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

You have to oil them airguns occasionally like every time you hook it up to the air hose. Couple drops will keep it running a long time.
I've assembled around 800 frames and 80 boxes, queen castles, and an assortment of nucs. Same with the bottoms and tops. 
This hobby tends to grow and grow if you let it.


----------



## DanielD (Jul 21, 2012)

It gets oiled often with air tool oil. Its just not much good, right from the start.


----------



## flyin-lowe (May 15, 2014)

http://www.harborfreight.com/18-gauge-2-in-1-air-nailerstapler-68019.html

I have this one from Harbor Freight. Less then $20.00 with the coupon. I bought name brand staples. After the first year (100 frams and 15 or so boxes) I noticed it would hang up once about every 15-20 staples. The "hammer" part that drives the nails/staples in would not return all the way to the top. Now I put a drop of oil directly on that before I start and no problems. If I was building houses for a living I would not use this but to throw together a few hundred frames or so a year it is worth the $20.00. At that price if I had to buy a new one every year it would be worth it.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

I have a Hitachi and it's worked well. I've tried several different types of staples and the best that I have found are Senco. They are glue/rosin coated and are almost impossible to pull out. That is a good thing when building frames.

I have thought multiple times about buying a Harbor Freight stapler just so I won't have to switch back and forth between 2 different sized staples when making frames. I put in 1 1/2 staples on the top bar but I like to staple them from the side too with a 3/4 staple on each side of the end bars.


----------



## BPadelski (Jan 13, 2017)

Thanks guys. I appreciate the help. I guess I know which one I'm going to get.


----------



## snapper1d (Apr 8, 2011)

My Harbor Freight 1/4" staple gun finally quit after 15 years of good use and I got another last summer.Cheap and do a good job.I use the 1 1/2" staple.Those coated staples will stick so tight that they can break off while trying to pull them out!!!


----------



## Bkwoodsbees (Feb 8, 2014)

I would get a brad nailer as well and plenty of 5/8 in nails. I put 1 1 1/4 in staple through top bar and 1 5/8 in brad nail through ear of side piece into top bar on both sides. Glued as well. Seems overkill until you have some frames glued down in the hive and have to pry them out. Not good to have them come apart . I also use the 5/8 nails to nail the wedge piece in when installing foundation. Robert


----------



## snapper1d (Apr 8, 2011)

The one I got from harbor freight uses staples or brads.


----------



## beenoob (Jun 16, 2016)

I also use the harbor freight stapler with hitachi 1/4 crown 1 1/2 length staples from lowes and wood glue, lay out 3-4 frames at a time if you dont use a jig, it seemed the most efficient for me. But for the cost , I cant believe how good the HF stapler actually works.


----------



## dott (Aug 1, 2015)

Check your local pawn shops, got named brand name one for $20:00. Look brand new


----------



## WesternWilson (Jul 18, 2012)

A related question (I have the Bostitch stapler, btw!) is:

what is the best method of attaching frame rails to the rabbets on a super? I tried using my nail gun but the little brads had hardly any head and the rails came right off.

Staples?? I have trouble hand nailing due to arthritis in the nail holding thumb!

PS: for putting frames together I use a jig box setup I got from Mann Lake to make 10 at a time. Just wish it made 25 at a time!


----------

